# conduit body support NEC 314.23 (E) exception



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

> Does anyone know if you can support a conduit "T" with only one support?


You can, but the exception allows rigid metal conduit to support a conduit body without any additional support for the conduit body. The conduit should be supported in accordance with 344.30 for RMC.

Chris


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Let me guess... PAR holders? :thumbup:


----------

